

Vend Raises $20M From Peter Thiel’s Valar Ventures And Square Peg Capital - nhm
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/vend-20m-thiel-square-peg/

======
nhm
Here's the founder talking on the local news: [http://www.3news.co.nz/Vend-
the-new-Xero/tabid/421/articleID...](http://www.3news.co.nz/Vend-the-new-
Xero/tabid/421/articleID/337375/Default.aspx)

